# What should we read?



## FedByRavens (Oct 25, 2012)

So.........recently I met somebody on the internet. She and I have been communicating for a couple of weeks now. We've both made it clear to the other that we're interested in one another. Tonight I brought up the idea that she and I should pick a book to start reading and discussing it together. What should we read? What topic? What author? I trust the judgment of the brethren on the board. What do you guys think?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 25, 2012)

Can there be any question as to this for your starting place 
A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life: Joel R. Beeke,Mark Jones: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 25, 2012)

I would also recommend A Puritan Theology. As far as your relationship is concerned, congratulations. Let us know when you need to read books on marriage.


----------



## Zach (Oct 25, 2012)

Michael Doyle said:


> Can there be any question as to this for your starting place
> A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life: Joel R. Beeke,Mark Jones: Amazon.com: Kindle Store



I third that motion!


----------



## FedByRavens (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. This looks like an awesome read. Definitely something that I'm going to shoot for in the near future, but, it's kind of out of my price range at the moment. Anything around 10 to 15 dollars?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2012)

Only on the Puritan Board would the first recommendation for a new couple to read together be a 1,000 page systematic/historical theology book.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 25, 2012)

My husband and I met on the internet. Fairly early on, we started to study the Bible together each evening and praying together. (I know, weird over the phone.) Not only did we think this glorified God, we also became very familiar with how the other thought. We knew we were very similar theologically, but our manner of thinking is quite different. It also meant that very few topics were skipped.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 25, 2012)

I have talked to a lot of people who thought that Burrough's "The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment" is the best book they ever read besides the bible. Not too long, and so focused on the Lord. Plus we live in a culture of complaint and discontent and subtle murmurings. It would not be my first pick if she wants to find out more about Reformed Theology, but if she already attends a good church it might be ideal.

If not Reformed or getting interested, how about Sinclair Ferguson's "The Christian Life"? Concise chapters with all the main points. Excellent intro to sound doctrine. The Christian Life: A Doctrinal Introduction: Sinclair B. Ferguson: 9780851515168: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2012)

Read together and discuss? Nothing. 

Read individually and meditate on it? Genesis 1-3, 24


----------



## Somerset (Oct 25, 2012)

Michael Doyle said:


> Can there be any question as to this for your starting place
> A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life: Joel R. Beeke,Mark Jones: Amazon.com: Kindle Store



Starting point - probably take them to their 10th wedding anniversary to get through it.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 25, 2012)

I would go with something fun, like a novel.


----------



## Zach (Oct 25, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Only on the Puritan Board would the first recommendation for a new couple to read together be a 1,000 page systematic/historical theology book.



Does that mean you endorse our recommendation or not, Pastor Glaser?


----------



## christiana (Oct 25, 2012)

The Sovereignty of God by A.W. Pink. If you continue to spend time together and eventually marry you both need to have a solid understanding of God's sovereignty and also all the scriptures that pertain to marriage in God's word.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 25, 2012)

If she'll read John Owen, marry her.


----------



## FedByRavens (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish I could find a book like this, but without a focus on refuting feminism. Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood: A Response to Evangelical Feminism: D. A. Carson,Thomas R. Schreiner,John Piper,Wayne Grudem: 9781581348064: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Andres (Oct 26, 2012)

FedByRavens said:


> I wish I could find a book like this, but without a focus on refuting feminism. Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood: A Response to Evangelical Feminism: D. A. Carson,Thomas R. Schreiner,John Piper,Wayne Grudem: 9781581348064: Amazon.com: Books



Why don't you want to refute feminism? 
Your original question was pretty broad. What is your goal in reading this book with your friend? Are you interested in reading something that points to marriage, such as something on the topic of marriage/relationships? Are you desiring to read on a topic to gain more knowledge about a particular subject? Help us help you.


----------



## FenderPriest (Oct 26, 2012)

Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Michael Doyle said:


> Can there be any question as to this for your starting place
> A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life: Joel R. Beeke,Mark Jones: Amazon.com: Kindle Store



+1 Big time!!!!! It may be huge but it is thorough!! 

My wife also recommends "Family Driven Faith" by Voddie Baucham as it will fit your price range better.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 26, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Read together and discuss? Nothing.
> 
> Read individually and meditate on it? Genesis 1-3, 24



Just to be clear my post was serious.

You should be cautious what things you do together, and if possible your parents should be involved to help guide you and approve of what is taking place. 

That is the example of Scripture.


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 26, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Read together and discuss? Nothing.
> ...


I don't think reading causes too many tragic incidents with blooming relationships, chief


----------



## FedByRavens (Oct 26, 2012)

Elder Barnes, we live thousands of miles apart so I'm not sure how us reading together would be a problem. My parents do not attend church, but hers do. I'm pleased that her parents are so involved with her and I speak with them regularly. Andrew, I guess I am looking for materials on the topic of relationships. Thank you for asking me to clarify.

Was the recommendation for "A Puritan Theology" a joke?


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 26, 2012)

FenderPriest said:


> Calvin and Hobbes.



I think this is actually a good book to read together; sorta. The reason I say this is because, if you two are just getting to know one another, perhaps something light and engaging would be appropriate for the getting-to-know-one-another stage. That's why I like the Calvin and Hobbes idea.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 26, 2012)

The Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan would be entertaining as well as instructive. A combination of milk and meat rather than all meat. In my humble opinion.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 26, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Read together and discuss? Nothing.
> ...



Not to burst your bubble but, I must agree, and say be on the side of caution with these 'internet long-distance' relationships. I don't want people diving off the deep end like I did once.
As for books, I am not sure what to recommend in way of relationships. Look at monergism books they have some I know.


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Oct 27, 2012)

> If she'll read John Owen, marry her.



LOL... I love how Reformed men think! And as a Reformed girl, I concur!!! And would like to add "If she reads John Calvin, marry her!"  Intelligent non-fluffy women are great! 



> Was the recommendation for "A Puritan Theology" a joke?



Not at all. Really, do read it! I just bought it today and plan to start it soon. It looks great! You can get it in ebook version on Monergism books for only $19.49!

http://www.monergismbooks.com/A-Puritan-Theology-Doctrine-for-Life-eBook-p-21001.html


----------



## The Apologetic Thomas (Oct 27, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> If she'll read John Owen, marry her.


----------



## darrellmaurina (Oct 27, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Only on the Puritan Board would the first recommendation for a new couple to read together be a 1,000 page systematic/historical theology book.





Agreed.

Nice problem to have, though.


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 28, 2012)

When my husband and I were internet-dating/thousands-of-miles-apart we read John Ensor's _Doing Things Right in Matters of the Heart_. It was a PB member who mentioned it to us, actually.
However this is just a random comment not a recommendation


----------



## matt01 (Oct 28, 2012)

The Apologetic Thomas said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > If she'll read John Owen, marry her.



More thorough texts are not always the way to go. Owen and the new Puritan door stop have been recommended by several, but they may be too much for either one of you. I would recommend a great biography. This allows for discussion of theological points, practical ideas on christian living,and could be an edifying experience.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 28, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> > Calvin and Hobbes.
> ...


Again - only on the PB! I think Jimmy has it right with Pilgrim's Progress.


----------

